# Battery



## redness29 (Jul 15, 2017)

I got a Garmin Striker 4 cv. Bought mount and hardware. Now I’m hung up on the battery. Any suggestions or recommendations on what to buy? I’ve been looking at the Nocqua lithium ion battery but not sure I want to invest that much in a battery.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well worth the investment! Lightweight and you get hours and hours on one charge. I have the 4 and 10 amp batteries.


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

redness29 said:


> I got a Garmin Striker 4 cv. Bought mount and hardware. Now I’m hung up on the battery. Any suggestions or recommendations on what to buy? I’ve been looking at the Nocqua lithium ion battery but not sure I want to invest that much in a battery.


I went out and bought a small motorcycle battery


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think another good choice would be a small battery that's used for generators. just an opinion.
sherman


----------



## redness29 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. Looked at a 12 volt emergency backup battery at hardware store but pretty sure I’ve seen them cheaper than $33.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

fishwendel2 said:


> View attachment 253875


I use this exact battery on my kayak from cabelas. Have not had any problems with it but my fish finder is the only thing I run off of it.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I also have the same cabelas battery. No problems here either. Nice and cheap too!


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

It does not take much, i ran my lowrance hook off 8 AA battery pack from radioshack that ties them altogether. ACK has them for $2.50. I know thats on the low end but it lets you know just how little it relly needs.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a 12 volt 7 amp hour battery in my kayak, powering my Lowrance Mark 5x. I'm not sure it's necessary, but I am looking to upgrade fishfinders and may go to a 12v 12ah battery. I even thought about adding a 12v cigarette adapter for charging my phone.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I throw this in there - used many times when I've redone boats...


https://www.amazon.com/ExpertPower-...rd_wg=enX5Q&psc=1&refRID=3NF5HMPTXC344WH7Z81Q


Amazon has ENDLESS options as far as size, capacity, type, and style - and FREE shipping. Those are sealed AGM ones - and I've used that actual one before. 


I would warn you about Lithium Ion cells - as they will NOT achieve 12volts easily – and the result is waste…


Depending on the type - (LIPO LiMN etc) the nominal voltage is between 3.3v and 3.7v - making a 12v effectively not achievable with out reducing the efficiency via circuitry.


In simple terms. NOMINAL VOLTAGE is the sitting voltage at 1/2 charge on the battery - and the range is what determines its working or functioning zone. 


So, for a 3.3V Lipo pack - its range is 4.2v (full charge) down to 3.4 (full discharge - but some go to as low as 2.7). Thereby if we take three of these in parallel (to achieve the ideal - 12 volts) - at full charge they put out 4.2 X 3 or 12.6 volts. But at full discharge - we can be at 9.6volts on the high end or as low as 8.4 volts. 


If we rack together some more standard 3.7v (18650) batteries (LiMn) like a Samsung 25r - then we get 3X in parallel and the zone becomes 12.6v down to 9.6v. 


The complete range on a 12v battery is 12.84 to 10.5 - but the it regularly is 12.7 to 11.6. With lead acid if you take it way down on the cell - you can harm it.


So effectively most electronics are designed to operate from 11.4v to 12.8 v. Thereby the lower voltages on the Lithium can harm them.


To solve this, they tend to place circuitry inside to effectively shut off a Lipo when it drops to below X volts. Very marketable for 12v applications - but HORRIBLE for longevity of the product, as a battery is like a muscle - using it regularly to within 85% of its limits keeps it HEALTHY. Don’t use it - and when you over exert it, it fails... Or if you under exert it over time (couch potato syndrome) - they muscle deteriorates with a shortened usage.

With any of the Lithium solutions - if you loose a cell - then your effective range drops into the 7-9v range - and you won't even know it unless you have a smarter charger or device telling you so.


In the end - the reason why Lithium is better than lead acid or NiMH and other battery technologies - is because we have better chargers – and the charging cycle is much more forgiving with lithium. With Lead Acid – the charging will permanently affect the battery.


MORAL - buy the small cells - and then buy a decent regulated charger - the failure of AGM and GEL batteries is usually BAD charging. Do a bit of research – and I’ve avoid NOCO – decent chargers – but they spend much more on marketing than they do on research (pretty and flashy – just not better) – even though they are supposedly local to Cleveland. Alternative – if you can find a device made to operate with a much broader voltage range – then lithium batteries become a better option.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

On a related note, what battery do you guys like for electric motor use?


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Tbomb55 said:


> On a related note, what battery do you guys like for electric motor use?


55 amp hour agm from interstate. You can run it in every position but upside-down. They are about $160 at the interstate store by me. But it is smaller than a deep cycle boat battery. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Still Hookinn said:


> 55 amp hour agm from interstate. You can run it in every position but upside-down. They are about $160 at the interstate store by me. But it is smaller than a deep cycle boat battery.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Been running a battery similar to that Cabela's one - got it at W.W. Grainger.
Run it in my yak and for ice fishing. One charge lasts for 3-4 trips easy.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been useing a cordless drill battery for a depth finder why ice fishing.... hasnt gone dead on ne yet in 12 hours of use


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I’m sure the lithium ion would be an awesome choice. I have a 6ah sla for the same finder and I used it on a few trips and it never got below 10v. A 6ah battery should should about 12hrs with the striker 4cv


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

My wife bought me a Garmin GPS/FF for Christmas. I had ACK add a NOCQUA battery kit for it. Seems pretty slick!

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/21143/NOCQUA-Pro-Power-Kit-Battery-Pack-100-Ah.html


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I use a 7Ah 12V game feeder system. The battery is protected and it came with charger. When I am away from home for long week of fishing in S Ohio then I do take my 22Ah battery that lasts forever.


----------



## Names (Jun 14, 2016)

I use an $18 7ah battery from Amazon. The cabela’s battery looks nice too. Just finished my box and ready for warmer weather.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I run a Lowrance Hook 5 off a 12V 7aHr, and a power pole micro off another 12V 7aHr, and have never run out of batteries in one trip for either, and I been using the same two batteries for at least 6-7 yrs, and they are stored out in garage during winter.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

So, I have a raymarine dragonfly 7. There is a way, with a volunteer, to test how much "juice" it is using while operating, most of these smaller fishfinders, at maximum draw .5 Amps per hour. So a 5 amp hour battery will last 10 hours continuous use. I built a nattery pack using 18650 lithium ion batteries, Panasonic cells, that puts out 6.4 amp hours at 14.8 volts, weighs 1 lb. For around 30 bucks. Incredibly small and lightweight. The 14.8 volts is OK for most finders but check your manual. But do your math and see what ya actually need.


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

I set mine up with a 10 AH 4 cell LiPo drone battery at first. Spent about $50 just on the battery. It was a complete PITA! You need to buy special chargers for those batteries and be very careful to monitor and balance the individual cell voltages. If any individual cell goes over 4.3 volts or under 3 volts, there is a good change that it will be permanently damaged. Drive it too far out of those limits and it could even catch fire or explode! Also, Lipo batteries have to be discharged to a specific cell voltage for long term storage. You cannot just top them off and put them away until your next trip. if the voltage in storage is too high or too low, then it can change the individual cell resistance and make it impossible to charge.

Last year, I finally ditched the LiPo and went with a standard 12V 9Ah battery like the one from Cabela's in the post above.


----------

